#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > کتاب های الکترونیک | Electronic Books , Ebook >  > دانلود: کتاب آموزش الکترونیک برای مبتدی ها

## mmzhr

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*#elecom#*,*1212ali*,*13521365*,*144287928*,*20solution*,*222Bigman*,*52mn*,*A & H*,*A t*,*a-zarei*,*abbas006*,*abbas136824*,*abbasbehest*,*abbodon*,*abedinitv*,*abnuse1*,*abouzar khan*,*adel0002*,*afsara*,*afsaram*,*afshin9us*,*ahmad.sky*,*Ahmad397*,*ahmad53*,*Ahmari67*,*Ahoora1363*,*Aidinkh*,*aidinsa*,*ajabini*,*AKEFI*,*akharinboy*,*akhobaba*,*ali m.g*,*ali mahoor*,*Aliaziz25958*,*alidadras30*,*Alide*,*alids*,*alifardsabzi*,*Aligh2010*,*aligh79*,*alinosrati*,*alireza.gamo*,*alirezarasol*,*alisame*,*alisiroos64*,*alitv1185*,*aliyousefias*,*ali_repair*,*ali_sha*,*Alliii*,*amanj20*,*amarloo*,*amin.barani*,*amin.sun68*,*aminx3*,*amir*as*,*Amir-nami*,*amir1348a*,*Amirbabel*,*amirhd1992*,*amirhossein@*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirmorady*,*AmirRashedi*,*annaking*,*aram.pc*,*Arash6*,*arashn*,*araz100*,*arazn95*,*arman2espada*,*armin-a*,*arm_265*,*artservice*,*asadj*,*asdfu*,*ashoorymeysa*,*ask*,*ATI118218*,*atropat72*,*a_kh_110*,*Babaye mahya*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bahram_so*,*bararpour*,*barat2010*,*basetabv*,*beh2011*,*behnam48*,*Behnammohsen*,*Behrooz12345*,*Behrouzka*,*behsooz*,*bijan1357*,*bijan_sh79*,*bluee*,*bodaghi2*,*Bz.Modiri*,*cinema2007*,*comcni*,*cvxcvxcvx*,*d.nosraty*,*damehr1352*,*daneshrooz*,*darry*,*davood4000*,*derikvand*,*dma.md60*,*dooman52*,*doosti*,*Eagle66reza*,*ebi1359*,*ehsan001*,*EhsanMorshed*,*Ehsanpan*,*elec.shya*,*emanbatyaneh*,*Erf omid*,*erfanhtc*,*estarabadi*,*exoddus*,*F.parh*,*farpar75*,*farshid..*,*farshid68*,*farshidaram*,*Fary.f.b.a*,*farzad.9772*,*farzad55*,*farzinfarahi*,*FastElectron*,*fatim*,*feri1352*,*FGR*,*fhfh*,*finizik*,*fola*,*FRZADI*,*G3ntleMan*,*Ghadami 36*,*Habibgn*,*Hadi378*,*hadi_sadegh*,*Haena*,*Hamead.h*,*hamed vaziri*,*Hamed.slv*,*Hamed1371*,*hamed2033*,*Hamed_sanaei*,*hamid1364*,*hamidmemandi*,*Hamidsys100*,*Hamid_nice*,*hanirayan*,*Hasanahmadi*,*Hasanbashiri*,*hashemsui*,*heical*,*heidari*,*hewal*,*hhay*,*hirad1380*,*hm54271*,*hojat88*,*hojjatollahm*,*hosseina2*,*hseify*,*h_jal*,*iman.1367*,*iman30*,*ir6man*,*iran-2000*,*IRAN-Sat*,*iran1401*,*Iranhawks*,*Irantk47*,*irman90*,*Javad5015*,*javad_156*,*javamobira*,*jcom*,*JIT*,*jjadoogar*,*jv gh*,*karo_tanha*,*kasra.m*,*kataag*,*kazavezeh*,*kcsm*,*keyvan_93*,*khalajm5*,*khashayar85*,*khazan1*,*khosrow29*,*kiankk1*,*kiarashkiara*,*Komail98*,*koorosh95k*,*kooti*,*korosh1370*,*koroshsh*,*leghdadmafi*,*lenovokurd*,*Loghm*,*m.alizade*,*m.kamalifard*,*m.r.ch*,*maansari*,*maasakam*,*mah000*,*Mahan.rayane*,*Mahdi neda*,*mahdi1376*,*Mahdi258258*,*Mahyarsh63*,*MaJiD.Rm*,*majidkcc*,*malib23*,*mamadi2008*,*mani6*,*MANSUR. A*,*manuch.*,*martinjoker2*,*masbnf*,*masoudmorad*,*masoud_n*,*masuodd55*,*matin777*,*MDFR*,*mechix*,*mehdi1372*,*Mehdi5656*,*mehdipanah*,*mehdi_hidden*,*mehran3*,*mehran76gh*,*Mehrzad71*,*Meisam CORE*,*Mensur.262*,*MGD*,*mhn-ghorbani*,*michaeil*,*miladkhalili*,*mirmahna1400*,*mjpoor*,*Mkuchi*,*mmosi*,*moandes*,*moh-mcw*,*Moh3en78*,*mohamad mm*,*Mohamad yara*,*mohamad41*,*Mohamad7465*,*mohammad1mk5*,*mohammad598*,*MohammadّFir*,*mohandes.*,*moji68*,*mooji*,*morady*,*morteza k*,*morteza khod*,*Morteza199*,*mosio1373*,*moslem man*,*moslom*,*mostafa9306*,*mostafa_2012*,*mostafa_6598*,*mr repair*,*MR.WHITE*,*Mreza33*,*Msami22*,*msepahi*,*msmz7369*,*Musa_ayden*,*mxbaa*,*myzrsy*,*mz123*,*nader67ir*,*nayband*,*nishgon64*,*norkhda*,*Omid2392*,*Omidfullsyst*,*omidsamadi*,*optical*,*parham144*,*Parsa2309*,*partis*,*payam-M*,*payam252525*,*payandehamir*,*pejman1368*,*photonegar1*,*pooriya*,*pouyah*,*PULSE2*,*r10hasan*,*raaaamtin*,*randomboot*,*rare9*,*ras2016*,*regal20*,*rehza34*,*Reza mas*,*Reza11902195*,*reza123456*,*reza7862*,*rezanume*,*rezanurse826*,*Rezasharifi5*,*rezazaer*,*Rosta*,*RZA74*,*rzi*,*Sabzyas1360*,*sadegh7msm*,*saeedsaghary*,*saeid js*,*sahrai*,*sajjad.s38*,*Salargham334*,*salarzarein*,*samizbaz*,*sandra89*,*sasan0102*,*sasaref*,*Savadkoh*,*saw306*,*sbn*,*segol*,*sepehr-print*,*Seriea*,*sgs1352*,*Shad1184*,*shadi2*,*shafiee*,*shahram732*,*sharokni*,*sheypooor*,*Siavash6066*,*siavash66*,*sina28*,*sivier*,*sky111*,*smahdypor*,*smara*,*soheil21*,*sokot83*,*sorush_f*,*srezam*,*sskor*,*ssss1ssss*,*statmanir*,*Stron*,*sunboy_onlin*,*sunflower1*,*Superior*,*system711*,*tamiratsg*,*tashoon*,*Tohid764*,*toloosoft*,*toraj@*,*Vahid Eivazi*,*vahid.azmi*,*virusha*,*war111*,*yas2415*,*yaser.mo*,*Yavarkhan*,*yx700*,*z3r0x*,*zahra3131401*,*zaniar*,*zarihedastat*,*zarin555*,*zizu.zmr*,*Zolfaqaralii*,*~modern~*,*ابراهیم وثی*,*احسانما*,*احمدرضا لطفی*,*ارش بندری*,*امیدم*,*امیر سجاد*,*امیر معجنی*,*امیرآقا*,*امیرارسلان!*,*امیرتیبا*,*امین جامعی*,*برهمنی*,*بکتر*,*تکنیک.موبایل*,*جنوبی*,*حامد8*,*حسین زارعی*,*حسین زال*,*حکییم*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خدمه1*,*داداعلی*,*دانشجو*,*داوددوست*,*دجی تال*,*رسول.*,*سای را*,*ستایش ۱۲*,*سجاد اكبري ف*,*سعيد65*,*سفیر امید*,*عباس0088*,*علی محمدیار*,*علیرضا 2410*,*علیرضا عسگری*,*فاطمیه*,*فوزیه*,*فیروزجایی*,*قره چماقلو*,*م نبی زاده*,*مادربرد*,*مجید6500*,*مجید97*,*محمد حمید*,*محمد زارع*,*محمدزاده ک*,*محمودجان*,*محیاجان*,*ملونا*,*مهرداد60*,*میلاد98*,*هادی4470*,*هرمزاول*,*پایونیران*,*کارنی*,*کامی.ام*,*گالیله*,*یاسین دهمرده*,*یونس رحیمی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehran76gh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*arm_265*,*BAGHERI*43*,*FRZADI*,*mmzhr*,*mostafa9306*,*partis*,*احسانما*,*خدمه1*

----------


## mmzhr

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*aminx3*,*amirmorady*,*arm_265*,*BAGHERI*43*,*FRZADI*,*partis*

----------


## miladkhalili

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*arm_265*,*BAGHERI*43*,*mmzhr*

----------


## miladkhalili

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*arm_265*,*BAGHERI*43*,*mmzhr*

----------


## mmzhr

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*arm_265*,*BAGHERI*43*

----------


## moslem man

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*arm_265*,*mmzhr*,*تکنیک.موبایل*

----------


## irman90

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*arm_265*,*mmzhr*

----------


## ir6man

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*kataag*,*mmzhr*

----------


## kataag

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ir6man*,*jfrras*,*mmzhr*

----------


## ir6man

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*mmzhr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## emanbatyaneh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*mmzhr*,*tamirkar2020*

----------


## MDFR

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*mmzhr*

----------


## Hasanbashiri

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*mirtavoosi*,*mmzhr*

----------

